# old skid steer



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

two for bradco hoes and for a hrdra mac is hrydra mac real never seen it


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

yes it is, was/is made in the US.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i looked up hydra mac skid steer and alot of smaler american mauafactor came up like commander and icc they are old track loaders has any seen one befor


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

yup test drove one. would have been in about 1987, I think.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

yup test drove one about 1987, I think.


----------

